# Quick Mozzarella Smoke



## scarbelly (Dec 23, 2009)

Got a lot goin on today so just did enough to take to Xmas Eve Party 

I let it sit out for a couple of hours to get a skin on the outside then smoke for one hour in the Smokin Tex. Used Apple and Pecan mix


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Is that some homemade Mozzarella?
Looks good.
*


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Etcher
No - That is a store bought one - once I retire next year I will be playing with the cheese making


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 24, 2009)

Never tried cheese before.  Your's looks great.








for some great looking cheese!  Let us know how it tastes.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks guys - these are the best you have ever tasted. The flavors is outstanding


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a hunk of good motz left over from pizza night.. Gonna give it a try..


----------



## alx (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks fantastic....I need to do a nut and cheese smoke and soon....


----------

